# اسباب الثلج الذي يظهر على واجهة المكيف



## tariqkau2009 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

احبتنا الكرام

كل عام وانتم بالف خير و صحة ، و حج مبرور و سعي مشكور ، عيدكم مبارك


قمت بشراء مكيفات lg شباك 24 وحدة و بعد شهر من التركيب بدأ يظهر ثلج على واجهة المكيف وهذا امر غريب جدا لان المكيف جديد ، عموما ممكن احد يساعدنا بالاجابة على الاسئلة التالية:

1- ما هي مسببات هذا الثلج ؟
2- كيف يمكن حل مشكلة الثلج التي ظهرت على واجهة المكيف؟

والله يرعاكم


----------



## الشريف صوان (17 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم المشكلة قد تكون عطل في المروحة الداخلية للمكيف


----------



## كندي يونس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

من مسببات التلج هي 
فلتر وسخان
رديدتر وسخان
سرعة المروحة ضعيفة
نفص في الفريون
بس مكيف الجي في هدا المشكل لما يكون نقص فريون او ان التلج يضهر في الاول تم يختفي بعد دالك
فهدا عادي 


ارجو زيارتي على مدونتي ومنتداي مصابيح الدجى فيها مواضيع مشابهة وشكرا 
http://masabihaddoja.blogspot.com
http://masabihaddoja.lamuntada.com


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام و أنتم بكامل الصحة و فائز برضوان الله و رحمته و توفيقه 
طالما المكيف جديد فاحتمال العطل المرجح هو 
إما أن قرن استشعار thermostat bulb الثرموستات غير مثبت جيدا loose أي مبتعد عن ملف التبريد cooling coil/evaporator من جهة الراجع ، أو أن الثرموستات فقد احساسة بالمعايرة calibration او أنه حدث تسرب leak في شحنة الوسيط الحساس من قرن الاستشعار , 
في كل هذه الحالات ستجد أن الضاغط compressor مستمر في العمل ( في الوحدة الخارجية condensing unit / outdoor unit) و بالتالي تتكون رقاقات الجليد على سطح المبخر و تتراكم الطبقات حتي تغلق المسافات بين الزعانف فلا الوحدة تتوقف ولا للهواء متنفس ينفذ منه الي المروحة 
الاحتمال الثاني أن تكون مروحة المبخر أي الوحدة الداخلية لاتعمل نتيجة لكونها فقدت تثبيتها على عمود المحرك أو لعطل المحرك ذاته 
و ستقول من أين يأتي الجليد ice layer و الإجابة من تجمد قطرات الماء المصاحبة للهواء humidity


----------



## كفاح الجريح (20 أكتوبر 2013)

كل الاسباب اللي ذكرها الاخوة صحيحة لو كان فيه مشكلة بالمكيف
لكن بعض الاحيان يتراكم الثلج نتيجة انخفاض الحمل على المكيف
اي ان هواء المكيف بارد جدا
بينما جو الغرفة بارد نسبيا في هذه الحالة لا تستطيع الثرموستات الفصل 
في هذه الحالة يبدا الثلج بالتراكم
في اجهزة التكييف الصلية (الماركات الممتازة)
يوجد خط الغاز الحار( hot gas line)
وظيفته اذابة الثلج في مثل هذه الحالات
الخط هذا ممتد من انبوب دفع الظاغط الى مدخل المبخر
ويعمل بواسطة ثرموستات 
تعمل عند حصول هكذا حالة


----------



## tariqkau2009 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا احبتنا الكرام 

لقد استفدت كثيرا من توضيحكم و شرحكم الرائع


----------

